# Mit was als Anfänger Fotos bearbeiten?



## Becko32 (31. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen


Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Tipp geben? Ich bin blutiger Anfänger, suche aber eine Bildbearbeitungssoftware, mit der ich doch einiges machen kann. Hat jemand da eine Idee, mit was ich anfange und wie ich bei sowas schnell lerne. Ich bin jetzt kein professioneller Fotograf, sondern mach sowas eher als Hobby. Dennoch habe ich einige schöne Bilder, bei denen mir immer das letzte bisschen fehlt und deswegen will ich das lernen.


Also, jemand eine Idee?


Bin schonmal dankbar!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Oktober 2019)

Hm, bei Fotobearbeitung bin ich kein Experte, ich bearbeite aber öfter Bilder und Zeichnungen.

Bildbearbeitung (gratis): Gimp 2.1  benutze ich aktuell.

Ansonsten ist der ganz normale Photoshop von Adobe ein gutes kostenpflichtiges Programm zur Bildbearbeitung und Lightroom soll sehr gut in der Fotobearbeitung sein. Das hab ich aber selbst noch nicht getestet.

RawTherapee könnte auch ganz nett sein. Gratis Fotobearbeitung.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. November 2019)

Hey Becko,

 

 



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist der ganz normale Photoshop von Adobe ein gutes kostenpflichtiges Programm zur Bildbearbeitung und Lightroom soll sehr gut in der Fotobearbeitung sein. Das hab ich aber selbst noch nicht


 

ich arbeite seit Jahren mit Photoshop und will es nicht mehr missen. Vorteil bei mir war aber nun mal, dass ich damit vor 11 Jahren in der Ausbildung an die Hand genommen wurde 

AAAAAAber ein Papa hat jetzt auch mit der digitalen Fotografie angefangen (vorher nur analog) und ist von Lightroom total begeistert und kommt wohl auch ohne Lehrer an der Seite damit sehr gut klar. Er hat sich Videos angeschaut und auch noch ein dickes Handbuch beim Kauf dazu bekommen. Ich habe bei Lightroom nur die mobile Version und finde diese auch recht fett.

 

Also auch wenn es "nur" ein Hobby ist, würde ich dir immer eins der beiden Programme ans Herz legen.

Kommt aber n bisschen drauf an, was für bearbeiten willst;

Belichtungs- und Kontrastangleichungen? Lightrooms reicht aus.

Dein Wald-Shoot in einen Märchenwald-Shoot verwandeln? Photoshop.

 

Liebe Grüße und noch viel Freude beim Schießen


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

ich habe damals als Anfänger angefangen Bilder auf dem Handy zu bearbeiten und habe dazu die App PicsArt genutzt. Eine absolute Anfängerapp, die aber ihren Zweck erfüllt hat und mir den ein oder anderen Denkanstoß gegeben hat. 

Mittlerweile benutze ich Photoshop, um meine Bilder zu bearbeiten und bin schon gut eingearbeitet. Einfach mit Videos auf YouTube die Basics lernen und mit der Zeit kommt die Erfahrung. Viel Spaß!

 

Vg


----------



## Weltenbauer1 (12. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
 
darf ich euch an dieser Stelle mal Fragen, welche Kamera ihr für eure Bilder verwendet? Oder verwendet ihr nur eure Handys? (Bitte Beitrag verschieben, falls unpassend)
Ich nämlich wieder auf der Suche nach einer guten Kamera. Ich höre immer wieder, dass Nikon DIE beste Kamera sein soll. Also für mich soll es einfach eine Kamera zum Reisen sein, welches einfach qualitativ hochwertige Bilder macht. Ich bin online mal auf einen Artikel über *Link entfernt* gestoßen. Fande den Artikel zwar nicht schlecht, aber würde lieber noch weitersuchen bis ich eine gute Auswahl habe bzw die perfekt Kamera geufunden habe.


----------



## Schrubbe (16. November 2022)

Ich verwende mitlerweile nur noch das Handy, obwohl ich eine nette kleine Olympus semi Spiegelreflex habe. Schade eigentlich. 

Zum Beginnen bei der Bildbearbeitung fand ich Paint.net praktisch und ausreichend, also schneiden, eventuell Lichteinstellungen ändern usw. Ist auch nicht kostenpflichtig und ich glaube auch von Microsoft, nur eben die abgespeckte Photoshop Variante


----------



## GuajoloteReal (22. November 2022)

Mit Paint kann und PicsArt kann man tatsächlich relativ viel machen. Ich verwende aber mittlerweile Pixlr.com. Wenn Dir die kostenlosen Tools nicht ausreichen sollten, kann man ein Abo beziehen. Vorerst benötige ich es aber nicht.


----------



## ToPa1982 (Gestern um 11:01)

https://t.me/pump_upp - best crypto pumps on telegram 
Make 1000% and more within 1 day, join channel @pump_upp !


----------

